# Free sweater pattern- adult- knit



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTdoubletake.php


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanx; I just love Knitty.


----------



## LauraJo (Aug 14, 2014)

I love it! Thanks for sharing (I wonder what little tourist town the designer lives in B.C. - I used to live in Peachland!)


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is a very clever knit!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you. Very different.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I was wondering if the back of your neck would be bulky. It seems like it might be. what do you think?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the most unique design I have seen in a long time. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your sweater is very pretty


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

No offense but it is unflattering from every angle. 
It makes the model look hunched in the back and it is too short in the front.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty, thanks


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

knitpick said:


> I was wondering if the back of your neck would be bulky. It seems like it might be. what do you think?


I didn't think that when I looked at it. I like the design, short in the front and long in the back.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link, that is very different.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link, that is certainly different.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that.. I like. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Unique, and the back is quite interesting.


----------

